# Kernel install

## lefsha

Last time I've got a problem with the kernel install.

After the compilling time I'm getting the message, that install program try to check out

LILO although I've had never it installed. No one word about grub...

here is the printout:

```
In order to use the new kernel image you have just installed, you

will need to reboot the machine.  First, however, you will need to

either make a bootable floppy diskette, re-run LILO, or have GRUB

installed.

Checking for ELILO...No

which: no update-grub in (/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin....

Checking for LILO...No

Checking for SILO...No

Checking for PALO...No

Should I make a bootdisk? (y/N)    
```

Actually everything works as usual, just this message don't let me sleep.

P.S. In KDE control center I can see also only LILO config. No grub at all.

----------

## no_hope

you typed "make install" instead of "make install_modules"

----------

## lefsha

 *no_hope wrote:*   

> you typed "make install" instead of "make install_modules"

 

I just do what I need, so here is everything right imho.

BTW "make modules_install" I do also, but that is completely different thing.

----------

## HecHacker1

I have this same problem. I do use grub however.

My standard kernel install:

```
make && make install && make modules modules_install
```

It's worked for a long time until recently. The error message complains of no "update-grub" so I am assuming that some recent --sync updated a package which contained "update-grub" and deleted it.

Does anybody know where to get update-grub? Or is there a better way of compiling/auto installing a kernel for grub?

----------

## stobbsm

I just copy the kernel image, and setup the grub entry myself.

Not hard to do at all.

----------

## HecHacker1

 *stobbsm wrote:*   

> I just copy the kernel image, and setup the grub entry myself.
> 
> Not hard to do at all.

 

but that's not the point. I could do it myself, but why? Especially since my previous method works fine.

I think update-grub is missing, but the kernel itself is still correctly installed.

Grub doesn't need updating like lilo. But if somebody could point to the package I need for update-grub it would be a big help.

----------

## lefsha

 *HecHacker1 wrote:*   

> I have this same problem. I do use grub however.
> 
> 

 

I do use grub too! Where did you found that I use something else?

----------

## lefsha

 *HecHacker1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It's worked for a long time until recently. The error message complains of no "update-grub" so I am assuming that some recent --sync updated a package which contained "update-grub" and deleted it.
> 
> 

 

Correct. Now I've got the same message too.

The solution is easy, just put there dummy file which is executable.

It wont start anyway, cause it's needless.

My solution is:

update-grub

```
#!/usr/bin/env python

print "Dummy update-grub!"

```

You will never see it prints this string!

Now kernel installation works well.

Thank you HecHacker1 !

----------

## lefsha

 *stobbsm wrote:*   

> I just copy the kernel image, and setup the grub entry myself.
> 
> Not hard to do at all.

 

That is the wrong! solution! Everything should be done automatically!!!

There is no needs to do anything manually when installing the new kernel.

----------

## HecHacker1

 *lefsha wrote:*   

>  *HecHacker1 wrote:*   I have this same problem. I do use grub however.
> 
>  
> 
> I do use grub too! Where did you found that I use something else?

 

sorry, misread your posts. I would still like to know however where I can get a real copy of update-grub? I assume it does "something" but I don't know if it's critical.

----------

## lefsha

 *HecHacker1 wrote:*   

> sorry, misread your posts. I would still like to know however where I can get a real copy of update-grub? I assume it does "something" but I don't know if it's critical.

 

You can easily check it using this "script" I wrote.

Just try to update kernel.

Grub doesn't need that kernel is installed in some special way.

That is why it works even if "make install" give a warning.

Normally we should file the bug on it. But I don't know to which program it should be related.

Either kernel or grub.

Actually if grub works well, then I would suggest that it is the kernel problem.

But you see - nobody but us, has noted this issue.

----------

## paladin-zero

 *HecHacker1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> My standard kernel install:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I second each of these points. This broken "make update" is a real pain.

----------

## ChestBursterXP

I was having the exact same problem updating my kernel (I also use grub). Then I followed this advice:

 *Quote:*   

> My solution is: 
> 
> update-grub 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Creating a dummy script in /usr/bin solved the problem. Good thinking, lefsha.

----------

## hsgg

The message is coming from /usr/sbin/mkboot, line 52, part of debianutils. Inserting two "2>&1" resulting in

```
# check whether GRUB is installed

grubcheck () {

    if ! which update-grub >/dev/null 2>&1 && ! which grub-install >/dev/null; then return 1; fi

}
```

works fine on my machine. I guess something of this form should be included in debianutils?

----------

